

Show HN: I made a site where you can annotate YouTube videos through a wiki - splurk
http://readyrickshaw.com/toob/node/85

======
splurk
This is an outgrowth of a previous site I made that was devoted to the album
"All Day" by the mashup artist "Girl Talk".

Previous site: <http://alldaysamples.com>

Same album annotated on the new site: <http://readyrickshaw.com/toob/node/63>

Feedback would be terrific. There's more info here:
<http://readyrickshaw.com/toob/node/98>

